# Working at Dumlupinar University



## AmericanJoe (Jan 2, 2015)

I came here with my wife in summer of 2014. We both had accepted teaching positions at Dumlupinar University. It was the biggest mistake of our life. I wish I had read this forum before. It is absolutely right that Dumlupinar University lies to you in everything.
1. At our interview we were also promised housing and medical insurance with no mention of that we will be paying premiums out of our pay. First off, on reaching here we were told that faculty housing is not available and will not be in the near future. We were housed in free faculty guesthouse but were later handed a bill for almost 1000 TL for a three week stay. 
2. The university staff made a feeble attempt to find us private housing. In the end we had to find an apartment by ourselves. We were told that we would each receive 300TL in lieu of no faculty housing but found out later that this payment was included in our salary and that there would be no extra payments.
3. We were promised medical insurance but we ended up paying about 500 TL each monthly and even at that our insurance was not active for six months. So, we could not get any medical care or had to pay out of our pocket,
4. We were promised a yearly contract renewal and we had this in writing. However, when we went to sign our renewal we were surprised to find it to be only for six-months. NO EXPLANATIONS. None of our emails to dean and others have been replied to yet.
5. About 40% of our salary is deducted in various forms of tax deductions including social security which we will never collect. 
6. Annual airfares back to USA were promised but suddenly are not authorized any more.
We are writing this to warn any expats thinking of coming to Dumlupinar University. We can't wait to finish our contract and leave. The people are nice and polite but the administration is horrible. They LIE to you in everything and never give you a plain answer. Do yourself a big favor: PLEASE DO NOT COME. 
We would like others to share their experiences at this horrible university.


----------

